
Egypt protests: live updates - wybo
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/jan/29/egypt-protests-government-live-blog
======
wybo
A nice poem to go with it:

Adaptation of OZYMANDIAS: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ozymandias>

MUBARAK

I met a traveller from an antique land \\\ Who said: Two vast and trunkless
legs of stone \\\ Stand in the desert. Near them, on the sand, \\\ Half sunk,
a shattered visage lies, whose frown \\\ And wrinkled lip, and sneer of cold
command \\\ Tell that its sculptor well those passions read \\\ Which yet
survive, stamped on these lifeless things, \\\ The hand that mocked them and
the heart that fed. \\\ And on the pedestal these words appear: \\\ "My name
is Mubarak, king of kings: \\\ Look on my works, ye Mighty, and despair!" \\\
Nothing beside remains. Round the decay \\\ Of that colossal wreck, boundless
and bare \\\ The lone and level sands stretch far away.

